# How do you take 100mg of clomid?



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi

Can anyone help me. I've finally been given the go ahead for round 2 of clomid. First cycle of 50mg didn't stimulate any dominant follicles so I've been told to increase to 100mg. I forgot to ask whether I take the two 50mg tablets at once or at different points during the day.


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Hey,
You take 2 at the same time. I am on 150mg so take 3 tablets at the same time. The hospitals are rubbish and don't tell you much do they!
How are you finding the tablets? Any side effects? 
Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi

Thanks for replying! After waiting for an apt to be prescribed provera AF arrived today so I'll be taking my two tablets TOGETHER in the morning...lol!

Well I had very strange dreams and was super hot at night. My ovaries were also so tender and sore around day CD16.

How long have you been taking clomid for?


----------



## Hope2018 (Apr 14, 2017)

Ahh that's so typical, the first month I ovulated on it I went in for a blood pregnancy test because my AF hadn't arrived and they didn't want me to take the Provera just in case. I literally left the hospital and AF arrived! 
The next cycle arrived on day 30 so I think I ovulated on about day 21 on the first one then about 16 on the next. Goodness knows when I have this month. I am now in the two week wait!
This is my 5th cycle (3rd of working) I only have one more lot of tablets left so when I go back next week I am not sure whether they will prescribe be another couple of months or start me on something else.
Months ago they suggested that if this doesn't work then I would do IUI or could go straight to IVF. I think I would rather try IUI first.
Xxx


----------



## lea86 (Jul 26, 2011)

It's so annoying my last cycle started on 1st June so to wait until 30th July for the next cycle to start is frustrating. But, no more moaning as cycle 2 is underway! I have no idea how this cycle will go but it is what it is, I just hope that I get a little more progress with the growth of a follicle even if it isn't successful in terms of a BPF.

Well my consultant has said 3 months of cycles  with clomid, if I appear to be clomid resistant then on to injectables for stimulation (very low dose) before IVF. I will also push for ovarian drilling before IVF too as I will leave that as my last resort.

I wish you all the best and hope that it is third time lucky


----------

